# Donar Clinic Abroad - Where to start?



## Mandy Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,  I'm new to this website.  I've just had a 2nd failed attempt at IVF.  The first attempt was abandoned as only 1 follicle developed.  Went for an antagonist regime the 2nd time without down regulation, with maximum drug dosage.  Only 2 follicles developed, they found 1 egg which fertilised but failed to cleave.  I was told last Friday that there is less than 1% chance that I will ever have a child which is biologically mine.  I'm 41 next month so time is not on my side, there are however 3 options. 1) to go on a waiting list here in the UK for a donor which means waiting 18 months to 2 years, 2) adoption, or  3)going abroad where there is no waiting list for a donnar egg.  All the conversations i've read on this website so far regarding overseas do not give good news.  Has anyone had a good experience with egg donation oversea and if so which clinic did you go to and after how many attempts did you achieve a pregnancy?


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Mandy,

Sounds like you have had a hell of a time!

I can only tell you about my experience, I had 2 failed IUI and 2 failed IVF in the UK, and then on our 3rd IVF decided to go for egg donation.  My husband and I did research on the internet, and felt that my chances of conceiving with my eggs was not going to work. so instead of wasting any more more money (and time) in the UK decided our final shot at IVF would be in Spain.  We choose the IM as they seemed to be very professional, have a refund programme (i.e. if you pay for 3 goes of DE roughly 30,000 euros up front) if the treatment doesn't work by the 3rd go they will refund the full amount to you. they also boast that they have about 60+ percentage success rate... I am the same age as you now 41, and luckly it worked for me 1st time, and am due to give birth in the next couple of weeks.  Obviously I would recommend the IM, they were very professional - thought other people do have some issues with them... you have to keep them on their toes, but they were fine with me.  

I cannot really comment on any other clinics, I believe that there are another few clinics in spain which also have good reputations, but I think that the IM seems to have the best.  YOu can also go to other countries, where the cost of the treatment is cheaper (sometimes around half the amount), you really have to decide what you can afford...  We were having 1 more go, and decided to put all our eggs in one basket and go for the IM, expensive option and hoped for a positive result.

I hope that you make the right decision and are successful....

Take care,

Boots xx


----------



## Mandy Looby (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya,

Thank you so much for your encouraging response, great news to hear that it worked for you first time round.  We are going back to BH in the UK in September to discuss egg donation as we are hoping that our clinic will support us in going abroad.  Like you the cost has to be irrelevant as this will be our final attempt and although we don't want to pay over the odds, the reputation and the success rates will be the deciding factor for us.  We were advised to look at fertility UK to find out more about what others have experienced unfortunately it has left me feeling quite confused as there are so many mixed reviews about all the clinics. 

Mx


----------



## shazziebear (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Mandy

I am in the same situation as you looking for the best clinics abroad for DE.  The best I have found so far is Serum in Athens - they have really good recommendations, even from one lady who was unsuccessful, she couldn't praise them enough!!  

Good luck with your search ....

Love
Shazzie x


----------

